# How to upgrade FreeBSD on powerpc



## quux_corge (Nov 15, 2009)

Hello,

I've installed freebsd 8rc1 on an iMac G3. And I'd like to upgrade it to rc3. the "freebsd-update" tool doesn't work on ppc afaik. So I used sysinstall's upgrade tool. But now the OF says it cannot find a valid kernel, and freebsd doesn't boot.

What would be the best way to upgrade freebsd on a ppc ?
Can I restore my freebsd, maybe by booting on the install disk and re-installing it ?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## ericbsd (Nov 16, 2009)

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-stable/2009-November/052699.html


----------



## quux_corge (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi,

well yes, that's how you use freebsd-upgrade. That doesn't work on a powerpc.

Any idea ?


----------



## LateNiteTV (Nov 16, 2009)

csup?


----------



## quux_corge (Nov 17, 2009)

Ok thanks, I'll try that.
Tutorial: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/freebsd-cvsup-update-system-applications/


----------

